

'Boss Tweed': The Fellowship of the Ring (2005) - smacktoward
http://www.nytimes.com/2005/03/27/books/review/027HAMILL.html#

======
mattzito
As I feel obligated to do whenever there's a related posting, an HN-level-of-
detail book about power and the development of NYC, I have to throw a shout-
out to the Power Broker:

[http://www.amazon.com/The-Power-Broker-Robert-
Moses/dp/03947...](http://www.amazon.com/The-Power-Broker-Robert-
Moses/dp/0394720245)

about Robert Moses, another legendary NYC figure who fundamentally changed the
shape of the city.

